# Who has stock of Rsq hotcig?



## bjorncoetsee (18/12/17)

Who has stock of the rsq hotcig squonker?


----------



## haruspex (18/12/17)

@bjorncoetsee - @Sir Vape has them in stock 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-rsq-80w-squonker-by-rig-mod-usa-hotcig


----------



## elvin119 (16/4/18)

Hi there. Who has stock of the RSQ? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (16/4/18)

elvin119 said:


> Hi there. Who has stock of the RSQ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


https://www.jjemporium.co.za/produc...ox-by-rig-mod-ww-hotcig?variant=6044812607515

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/rsq-squonk-mod-hotcig/



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (26/4/18)

@elvin119 check out the sales section @Jasonjardine07

Reactions: Like 1


----------

